# Do dealers charge labor fee for recall works?



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a 2002 Spec-V with 21K miles. I installed an aftermarket audio system. Everything else is stock. 

Will the dealer charge labor fee on my car?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

for a recall?
no


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

they'd be screwing you over if they did.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Recall, shouldn't be any labor fee, if there is, you got robbed.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

mumra-teeth said:


> I have a 2002 Spec-V with 21K miles. I installed an aftermarket audio system. Everything else is stock.
> 
> Will the dealer charge labor fee on my car?



Recall is free for owner but it's charge for dealer 
if any body will try a charge you for recall 
you should report it and call a nissan america get phone number from nissan website. :hal:


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

The last time we took the car to the dealer to complain about the tranny griding and being a notchy bitch, the dealer made us sign a contract that if the dealer found the problem with the clutch or TOB, then we would have to pay a $90 diagnostic fee.

Well, I know damn well the problem is not the clutch, but a disonnest dealer would try and collect up and tell you otherwise. This dealer did not, but I've complained about our tranny before (and the problem is getting worse) but this was the first time the dealer tried to turn the problem around on something else and telling us we might have to pay for diagnostic fees.

To answer your question, a dishonest dealer can try and charge you money, but all waranty work should be free of charge.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

mumra-teeth said:


> I have a 2002 Spec-V with 21K miles. I installed an aftermarket audio system. Everything else is stock.
> 
> Will the dealer charge labor fee on my car?


I work at a Nissan dealer and no they will not charge you for any warranty labor or diag. The only times the dealer will charge you labor is for oil change/services, alignments, and tire rotates. Or anything that isn't warranty for example like tires.


----------

